# What's the most you've won on the lotto/euromillions/scratchcards?



## micmclo (13 Apr 2012)

I buy a tenner on Euromillions every Friday but I don't check that often so scanned a lot of them yesterday and one of them was 280 euro
Got four and the bonus on the euromillions

I'll never break the bank of Monte Carlo but I can claim the lotto till in the local Tesco couldn't cover me.
Told me to a main post office as they did not have enough money to pay out,  
I like to tell myself I broke the bank 

But yeah, with all the tickets I buy I'm still down


I found another few tickets from last September
I swear if I find out they were winners and I never checked them I'll be in tears.    Ninety day limit

That happened three or four years ago. Three million jackpot in the Irish lotto was never claimed

Now I know there are some calling it a stupidity tax and all that but sure it's a tenner a week, price of two or three pints or so and I get enjoyment out of it. 
Dream about different things

Any millionaires on AAM?


----------



## Firefly (13 Apr 2012)

I almost won 650 quid when I was in college. Had started doing the lotto with some money I was earning at the time, but I forgot to do it that particular week. So sure I was that I won, I went to the chipper and bought the whole family the works. You can imagine the slagging I got in the end. Scabby sister still owes me for her fritter burger.


----------



## Firefly (13 Apr 2012)

micmclo said:


> any *lotto* millionaires on aam?


 
fyp


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Apr 2012)

Firefly said:


> fyp



??


----------



## micmclo (13 Apr 2012)

Yeah, what was the point of that Firefly?


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Apr 2012)

PaddyBloggit said:


> ??





micmclo said:


> Yeah, what was the point of that Firefly?



Its either Five Year Plan or Final Year Project.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Apr 2012)

Such luddites!

fyp = fixed your post


----------



## PaddyW (14 Apr 2012)

€200 euro myself.. In a syndicate in work we won €1500 euro once.. and I remember my dad had a couple of 6 or 700 Irish pound wins back in the day


----------



## june (15 Apr 2012)

€500 on a scratch card


----------



## Odea (15 Apr 2012)

About €900. Got 5 numbers. Over 10 years ago. Nothing much since.


----------



## TillyD (15 Apr 2012)

960 pounds for 5 numbers.  I number I didn't have was 26 and I had 16!


----------



## Knuttell (16 Apr 2012)

Never buy them myself,purely for suckers,from time to time I receive them in birthday cards from relatives etc,never "won" more than €4 or 3 stars...scratch cards are purely for those at the back of the class.


----------



## micmclo (16 Apr 2012)

Bit of a smug post there

Even if the odds are ridiculous sure what harm?
I buy my euromillions and have some fun believing I could win. And it's true, I could win

And a work syndicate can be a bit of craic too


----------



## Firefly (16 Apr 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Such luddites!
> 
> fyp = fixed your post


 
That's the one!


----------



## truthseeker (16 Apr 2012)

micmclo said:


> Bit of a smug post there
> 
> Even if the odds are ridiculous sure what harm?
> I buy my euromillions and have some fun believing I could win. And it's true, I could win
> ...



Ive never been into it. But not because Im not back of the class 

The way I see it is that people are paying for entertainment, a few quid for a bit of fun - what harm? Im sure there are things I spend a few quid on that no one would be bothered with!

Each to their own.

In saying that, a place I worked did win the lotto jackpot. I wasnt in the syndicate, I was actually away that summer working elsewhere, but they won, a few million it was too. So it can happen!


----------



## TarfHead (16 Apr 2012)

micmclo said:


> .. but sure it's a tenner a week, price of two or three pints or so and I get enjoyment out of it.


 
A tenner a week is a material amount of money, as is the cost of a couple of pints a week.

Up to 47% of adults have less than €100 a month after bills


----------



## micmclo (16 Apr 2012)

Am I supposed to feel guilty? 

If others struggle with their bills that's a shame

I don't smoke or subscribe to premium sports channels but I don't tell others they waste their money or declare certain expenditures are a stupidity tax

This is shooting the breeze, was supposed to be a lighthearted thread and look at it now

Some of you belong over in letting off steam


----------



## HMC (16 Apr 2012)

I won c. €2,700 in 2007 with five numbers.  Six numbers would have won 35,000 !  Can't remember what I spent it on.  Definitely not fritter burgers.


----------



## DB74 (16 Apr 2012)

I try not to do the lotto but sometimes do it if the fund is very big

It's amazing when you go to check the numbers how much you would have lost by doing the same numbers twice a week over the previous 12 months

I think the National Lottery should reduce the minimum lines to 1 for the Lotto instead of the current 2 - IMO they would get more people to do it regularly


----------



## Mongola (19 Apr 2012)

I was delighted (as you would) to win 2000 euro in the Euromillions Plus 2 and a half years ago. It was just before Christmas so it was lovely. Since that: nothing more than 20 euro. I still play weekly, the amount varies: if you don't play, you can not win, even though the odds are not exactly in one's favour.


----------

